# I finally hit the "O" Spot!!! And the wife was thrilled!!



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out about 7:30 this morning. Late start but had WalMart GPS trouble (buying new one this week I hope)

Always wanted to hit the "O" spot. Today was perfect. The little woman made some munchies and off we went.

SMOOOTTTTHHH for about 1 hour then it got a bit "tossy" 

Slowed down to get a bite to eat and ....what's that on the horizon?

Looked like a log .. no ... it's yeller. no it's a KAYAK???? 25 miles out??

Pulled up and no bodies under it. Had a few fish and some growth so it had been in for at least a few days.

Heaved it on board and pulled the drain plug. Hey, a $900 double kayak OCEAN SALVAGE!!!
A great start to the day.

So we are 6 miles from the "O" Spot and we bust on through the chop to get there. Only 2 other boats, a dive boat (of course) and another fishing boat. Circle a few times then we see the wreck on the WallyWorld Fish finder.

NICE!!! Good structure and a bunch of fish showing. Drop down a butterfly jig and the wifey fires down a live pinfish.

The rest is a great story, but too much to type. Short AJ Short AJ, Snapper (released), Snapper (released), BIG ASS AJ (broke off) Snapper (released) Shark, Barracuda ....

SCAMP! SCAMP! Jig broke off :doh 

More drifts and hookups - break offs 

This was a great trip and we'll do it again. I appreciate the diver boat not bitching us out when we got kinda close. I had a big AJ hooked up and the wifey had a big scamp on. 

On the way back in, we ran 35 mph in our little boat, what an excellent day on the water.

See ya'll at the "O" Spot!!!









Short AJ released










Scamp -- sandwich!!!










ramora stuck to the side of the boat for 20 minutes









The ride back in was AWESOME!!


----------



## jpotesta (Apr 20, 2008)

I think when you thrill your wife with hitting that spot... they call that the G spot


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Trust me, she'd rather catch fish ... dangit ...:banghead:banghead


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *hjorgan (12/30/2008)*Trust me, she'd rather catch fish ... dangit ...:banghead:banghead


ouch... Looks like a good day though...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw you guys out there. When I saw the kayak on the side of your boat I thought you were some extreme kayak fisherman wanting to catch an AJ out of a kayak or something! Same story for us today, lots of AJs, a couple scamp, nice weather. I'll make a report tommorow.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like you had a fantasic day! =) Finding that kayak musta been awesome!! I wish I could be so lucky!! =)


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report... at sites like the Big O, you need to upscale your tackle, set a heavier drag and use the boat to "Amberjerk" the fish away from the wreck.

Don't hammer down the drag, but make it tight, hang on to the rod or put it in a rod holder, and drive away from the wreck at trolling speed or a little more. The big fish will take some drag, but get pulled away from the wreck even more.

He won't come off the hook as long as you keep the line tight...

Jim


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

> *true-king (12/30/2008)*I saw you guys out there. When I saw the kayak on the side of your boat I thought you were some extreme kayak fisherman wanting to catch an AJ out of a kayak or something! Same story for us today, lots of AJs, a couple scamp, nice weather. I'll make a report tommorow.




I was the dive boat out there and wondered the same thing about the kayak. What a great find! You guys looked like you were having a blast, especially when both of you hooked up at the same time. You could teach a few of us how to get those "endangered" snapper back down. We saw that nice snapper your wife caught head right back down. It was a beautiful day for sure.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like yall had a good day Hugh, take her with you and she will let you go more often.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dahm I need a day like that...hahaha.

Good going.


----------

